# Night Sports?



## Famous Boi69 (Dec 11, 2009)

First off, I'm a huge newbie with my camera.

I am taking pictures of some people snowboarding, it is nighttime and all my photos are showing up really dark. There are street-lights around so it is brighter than it appears in the photo. I get the right lighting when I do not use the flash, but the shutter has to stay open so the snowboarder appears blurry. Is there a setting that will let me get the right lighting but with a quick shutter speed. I am not very good with the camera so the more detailed the instructions the better.

Camera: Nikon D40x
Lens:     AF-S DX Nikkor 18-70mm


----------



## Famous Boi69 (Dec 11, 2009)

This is what I want them all to look like. In this photo the shutter was open longer and the lighting is how I wanted it. There was no movement so it wasn't blurry but I don't know how to get this effect in an action shot.


----------



## boogschd (Dec 11, 2009)

you need strobes i think

kinda like what these guys did :

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/184381-strobin-some-skaters.html

idk how the set up is though


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 12, 2009)

The picture you posted is already at ISO 1600...go higher if you can.

You need more light, or more sensitivity to the light you have.


----------



## WTF? (Dec 13, 2009)

youre gunna need strobes to freeze the action in that kind of lighting, and.or open your aperture right up


----------



## Tiny (Dec 13, 2009)

Use the highest F stop you can, 1/80sec is about the slowest you want, use the built in flash on your camera, and flashes off your camera will help alot. Most pre-sets are really bad, i only use manual settings. When i shoot at night I shoot at F4 and 1/200sec with external flashes (I take alot of skate photos)


----------

